# Foto`s unter Wasser



## wp-3d (17. Sep. 2007)

Hallo

Hier ein paar Fotos die ich im Teich unter Wasser gemacht habe.
Sie sind entstanden mit normaler Digicam in einem 5Ltr. Aquarium. 
Dieses habe ich mit der Kamera leicht in das Wasser gedrückt, so das ich die Kamera im Aquarium unter die Wasseroberfläche bekam und durch die Seitenscheibe die Bilder machen konnte.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Ulumulu (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Werner

Wirklich schöne Bilder. 
Auf die Idee mit dem Aquarium muss man erstmal kommen.
Wie Tief ist denn der Teich?
Also für ein 5 L Aquarium biste aber ganz schön tief Unterwasser gekommen oder meintest du ein 50 L?

Sind aber viele Kois im Teich. 
Da wird’s langsam eng bei nur 5000L.


----------



## wp-3d (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Werner
> 
> Wirklich schöne Bilder.
> Auf die Idee mit dem Aquarium muss man erstmal kommen.
> ...



Hallo Daniel

Habe selbst gestaunt, unter Wasser sieht alles viel flacher aus.
Die Wassertiefe ist ca. 1m und das Aquarium hatte 5 Ltr.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Conny (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Werner,

die Idee ist genial


----------



## Frank (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Werner,

das sind die goilsten Unterwasserbilder, die ich hier jemals gesehen habe. Klasse Idee. 

Nur das mit dem fünf Liter Aquarium und dann 1 m unter Wasser hab ich noch nicht geschnallt, wie das funzt ...  

Kannste auch mal ein Foto machen, wie du das machst?


----------



## wp-3d (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Frank

Der Daniel fragte wie tief der Teich ist, dies sind ca. 1m.

Alles andere hatte ich über den Bildern beschrieben.
Kamera in ein kleines Glasaquarium stellen, dieses so weit in das Wasser drücken bis sich die Kamera im Aquarium unter der Wasserlinie befindet.
Mit der Linken Hand das Becken herunterdrücken, mit der Rechten Hand die Kamera auslösen, ist sehr unbequem aber für einen Versuch ausreichend. 

Gruß Werner


----------



## jora (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Frank,

das sind mal suuuuuper Fotos    

Respekt.


----------



## Dr.J (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Werner

super Idee und tolle Fotos


----------



## Frank (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

  

aber diese Fotos hat der Werner gemacht.  

Werner, die pics sind super! Irgendwie muss ich sowas auch mal versuchen.
Hab bloß ein bisschen bammel um meine Cam.


----------



## Joachim (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

@Werner
Hast du manuell scharf gestellt? Unsere derzeitige Kamera stellt sich beim fotografieren durch Glas (Fenster) immer wieder zickig an... 

Sag mal - wären die Bilder nicht auch was für den Forums-Kalender?!  Fals ja - hast du die auch ohne Zeitstempel?


----------



## MikeCharly (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> @Werner
> Fals ja - hast du die auch ohne Zeitstempel?





Zeitstempel kann man wegretuschieren.

Ansonsten; Gute Idee mit dem Aquarium und tolle Bilder.


----------



## Joachim (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

@Volker
Richtig - aber erstens ist der Mensch von Natur aus faul  und zweitens muss ich ihn ja dennoch um erlaubnis bitten. Wir sind ja hier nicht bei ...


----------



## wp-3d (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> @Werner
> Hast du manuell scharf gestellt? Unsere derzeitige Kamera stellt sich beim fotografieren durch Glas (Fenster) immer wieder zickig an...
> 
> Sag mal - wären die Bilder nicht auch was für den Forums-Kalender?!  Fals ja - hast du die auch ohne Zeitstempel?



Hallo an Alle

Danke für die Komplimente

Ich habe nicht manuell eingestellt, nur Auslöser betätigt: 

Die Bilder sind leider alle mit Zeitstempel.
Alle Fotos die ich hier in das Forum eingestellt habe, dürfen von jedem aus diesem Forum für den Kalender oder privaten Gebrauch benutzt und bearbeitet werden.
Wenn sie einer schöner hinbekommt, würde ich mich freuen.
Es gibt hier ja einige Spezialisten, denen ich das Zutraue 

Gruß Werner


----------



## Frank (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Werner, 

ich war mal so frei und hab beim ersten das Datum, eine Seerosenstengel, oben noch ein Hälmchen und ein paar Schwebeteilchen entfernt. 

Links Original, rechts Fälschung:


----------



## wp-3d (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Frank

Ich habe es gesagt hier gibt es Spezialisten, suuuper  

Gruß Werner


----------



## sabine71 (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Absolut super schöne Fotos   und super schöne Fische.
Werde ich auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Hawk0210 (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo !!!!


Total tolle fotos die du da gemacht hast   solche würde ich auch gerne von meinen fischis haben!!


----------



## wp-3d (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo 

Hier drei Bilder von Heute.

Gruß Werner


----------



## wp-3d (2. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo

Wieder einmal neue Bilder von Heute.


----------



## Frank (2. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Werner,

deine Unterwasserbilder sind wie immer faszinierend. 

Aber jetzt möchte ich mal Bilder sehen, wie du diese Aufnahmen machst ...


----------



## Joachim (2. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Schöööne Bilder 

Da werden doch sicher wieder welche den Weg in den Kalender finden?


----------



## wp-3d (2. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Werner,
> 
> deine Unterwasserbilder sind wie immer faszinierend.
> 
> Aber jetzt möchte ich mal Bilder sehen, wie du diese Aufnahmen machst ...



Hallo Frank

Du möchtest doch nur, mit noch besseren Fotos in den Kalender kommen. 

Naja, Dank Handykamara zeig ich jetzt ein Bild vom Bilder machen. 
 

Viel Spaß beim nachmachen!!!


----------



## Joachim (2. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hast du dazu noch nen Fernauslöser? Wäre sicher hilfreich - ach ja und ne 3. Hand auch


----------



## wp-3d (2. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du dazu noch nen Fernauslöser? Wäre sicher hilfreich - ach ja und ne 3. Hand auch



Hallo Joachim

Eine dritte Hand wäre von Vorteil, es geht aber auch mit zwei Hände ohne Fernauslöser.


----------



## SUI JIN (3. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Klasse Bilder, tja wohl dem der eine Flachwasserzone hat!

Ich suche noch Bilder für unseren neuen Katalog!


----------



## jora (3. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Werner,

wie immer klasse Bilder.  

Bin schon ziemlich neidisch.


----------



## jochen (3. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Werner,

ich muß schon sagen, klasse Bilder...  

Irgendwann im Sommer werde ich das mal probieren,

wenn die Aktion mein Nachbar sieht, hält er mich endgültig für...:crazy


----------



## Kevinacecombat (3. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Übergeile Bilder echt PERFECT!
Auf so ne Idee muss man erst mal kommen!
KOMPLIMENT


----------



## Marlowe (3. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Wänä, Du bist für mich der Schack Kusstoh des Ruhrpotts!


----------



## wp-3d (3. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



			
				Marlowe schrieb:
			
		

> Wänä, Du bist für mich der Schack Kusstoh des Ruhrpotts!



Hallo Marlowe

Eher ein Trockentaucher aus dem Lipperland


----------



## wp-3d (9. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



			
				SUI JIN schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Bilder, tja wohl dem der eine Flachwasserzone hat!
> 
> Ich suche noch Bilder für unseren neuen Katalog!



Hallo

Da die Kamera unter Wasser alles verfremdet, füge ich einmal Bilder mit Bemaßung ein.


----------



## SUI JIN (11. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Werner,

die Bilder sind wirklich spitze.

Du hast mich dazu animiert einen Fernauslöser zu kaufen.

Deinen Versuch werde ich mal nachmachen, finde es echt klasse, dickes Kompliment!

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## wp-3d (30. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo 

Die aktuellen Bilder von Heute.

Wo bleiben die Nachahmer? 
Hobbyfotografen gibt es doch genügend.


----------



## Olli.P (30. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Werner,

ich habe nich so'n klares Wasser 

Ich würde das gerne mal machen. Das kleine Aquarium haben wir schon rausgesucht, aber bei meinem Teichwasser...... 

Außerdem haben wir heute das herrliche Wetter dazu genutzt, 3 20L Einer Fadenalgen abzufischen. Da kannst du dir ja denken wie das Wasser anschließend ausgesehen hat

Und deine Unterwasserbilder sind wahrs. eh nicht zu toppen


Rotwerdvorneid


----------



## wp-3d (30. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Olli 

Immer schön Algen absammeln, dann klappt es auch bald mit den Bildern.


----------



## Marlowe (30. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Einen guten Restsonntag wünsche ich!


Wänä, du hast Dich nochmals selbst übertroffen!
Kein Witz!

Schicke diese Bilder endlich mal zur Zeitschrift Gartenteich, Du Napfsülze!
Es gibt keine besseren Bilder als DIESE BILDER!

Anerkennung, Glückwunsch, Handschütteln!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wp-3d (30. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Marlowe

Napfsülze?   das habe ich ja noch nieeee gehört.
Ich hoffe, das andere User durch meine Bilder den Ansporn bekommen und dieses auch probieren.
Wie währe es, wenn du den Anfang machst.
Du wirst dich wundern, auf diese Weise siehst du deinen Teich völlig anders.


----------



## Olli.P (30. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

So,


ich war dann auch nochmal eben auf Kameratauchfahrt 

Sind aba nich so berauschende Bilder. War wohl schon zu dunkel und mit Blitz iss da nix zu machen das Blendet.......

Und nach der kleinen Reinigungsaktion heute, iss das Wasser noch ein wenig trübe 


     
   


Na ja, aller Anfang iss schwer


----------



## jochen (30. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Olli,

fürs Erste finde ich es mehr als gelungen...


----------



## wp-3d (30. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Olli

Klasse  

Es sieht doch schon sehr gut aus und so kannst du deine Fische auch einmal auf einer Ebene in die Augen sehen. 

Jetzt bringe deine Pflanzen auf Trapp und halte den Teich schön sauber.
Ich denke du bist jetzt motiviert um in nächster Zeit immer schönere Bilder zu bekommen.

Mach weiter so und du kommst in den Kalender.


----------



## Olli.P (30. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi,


und danke für die Blumen 

Ich denke es war vorhin einfach nur schon zu dunkel und schon so kurz nach der Reinigungsaktion war das Wasser dann ja eh noch nicht so klar wie es normalerweise sein sollte...... 

Wenn uns nächste Tage die Sonne nochmals verwöhnt, werde ich versuchen bessere Bilder zu bekommen

Auf jeden Fall: Es funktioniert....


----------



## Uli (30. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

hallo olli,
dafür das das deine ersten unterwasser bilder sind finde ich die doch ganz ok.gegen werners bilder kann man sowisöse nicht anstinken,das dürfen wir ihm aber nicht sagen sonst bildet er sich noch was drauf ein 
gruß uli


----------



## wp-3d (30. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



> Auf jeden Fall: Es funktioniert....



Das sag ich doch!

Bei Sonne kommen die Bilder unter Wasser natürlich am schönsten.


----------



## wp-3d (30. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



			
				ulutzka schrieb:
			
		

> hallo olli,
> dafür das das deine ersten unterwasser bilder sind finde ich die doch ganz ok.gegen werners bilder kann man sowisöse nicht anstinken,das dürfen wir ihm aber nicht sagen sonst bildet er sich noch was drauf ein
> gruß uli



Hi Uli

Ich werde es einfach überlesen 
Trotzdem Danke:smoki


----------



## Olli.P (31. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi,


meine Frau und unsere große haben sich auch mal unter Wasser versucht 

Hier das Ergebnis.....


----------



## wp-3d (31. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Olli

Ist das Wasser jetzt klarer oder macht deine Frau und deine Große bessere Bilder. 

Auf Bild 3 und 4 sind das Karpfenpoken ? 

Macht weiter so


----------



## Olli.P (31. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Wänäääää,


hatten wir nich gestern Algen gefischt?? 

Wie war das dann anschließend mit dem Wasser 

Wie das Wasser dann nach 24h wieder aussieht solltest du als alter Hase ja wohl wissen oder..... 

Ach ja, du weißt ja gar nicht wie die ausseh'n.....:__ nase 

Jepp, das sind diese blöden Karpfenpocken:evil 

Ich mach denn Morgen wieder noch etwas bessere Bilder wenn die Sonne lacht..... 


So 



































Du hast Konkurrenz bekommen

Und wenn ich dann im Urlaub meinen Filter Modifiziert habe, hoffe ich dass ich dann auch bald Glasklares Wasser habe.....:smoki


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (31. März 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

  puhhhhhhhhhhhh ..... Worte können das nicht beschreiben .....

Ach so, Hallo ... 
... jetzt haben wir ja Material für die Datenbanken ... sobald unser Wasser klarer wird ... (bei mir vom bräunliche ins grünliche Naturbecken) ...hm, da wird wohl ein Umdenken stattfinden!?

TOP ... echt Spitze .... 

Es grüßt Tommy


----------



## wp-3d (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast Konkurrenz bekommen



Hi Olli

Konkurrenz ja aber von deiner Frau, gib es doch zu.:beeten 
Sie macht eindeutig die besseren Bilder  
Schieb nicht alles auf trübes Wasser, lass dir von deiner Frau alles genau erklären, dann kannst du es bestimmt auch bald so gut. 

Hatte Nachtschicht, muß gleich ins Bett 
bis später


----------



## Olli.P (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Guten Morgen Werner,



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Konkurrenz ja aber von deiner Frau, gib es doch zu.:beeten
> Sie macht eindeutig die besseren Bilder
> Schieb nicht alles auf trübes Wasser, lass dir von deiner Frau alles genau erklären, dann kannst du es bestimmt auch bald so gut.




 

Ich mach heute Nachmittag mal noch paar Bilder 

Da heute die Sonne lacht, werden hoffendlich meine Bilder wieder besser sein.........


----------



## Olli.P (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi,



Und noch zwei versuche.....

Von heute Nachmittag ca. 14.30Uhr bei Sonnenschein.....

     



Von vorhin.......


   



komisch.......


Und:

Wenn ich das AQ ins Wasser tauche haun die immer ab:evil


----------



## wp-3d (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> Wenn ich das AQ ins Wasser tauche haun die immer ab:evil



Hi Olli

Du musst Futter an die Aq Scheibe kleben, dann kommen sie und du kannst mit der Cam. gleich eine Magenspiegelung machen.


----------



## jora (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

    
Der war echt nicht schlecht.  

@ Olli
Es wird doch langsam.  
Der Werner macht das ja schon einige Jahre. Da braucht's bestimmt ein bisschen Übung. 
Also immer fleißig weiter üben - sonst muss deine Frau die Fotos machen.


----------



## Olli.P (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi,

ja,ja, macht ihr euch mal alle lustich über mich... 


Aba wenn ihr eure ersten Unterwasser-Foddos hochgeladen habt dann bin icke dran.............:smoki 

Und gleich geh ich nochma runter welche machen, von euch traut sich ja anscheinend keiner........... ..... 3


----------



## wp-3d (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> von euch traut sich ja anscheinend keiner........... ..... 3



Hi Olli

Genau, so ist es !!!


----------



## Olli.P (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Werner,

ich glaub die anderen ham alle kein kleines Aquarium........


Aba so teuer sind die doch gar nich oder....


----------



## Olli.P (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi,

hab mal wieder bei strahlendem Sonnenschein einen Versuch gestartet:

Erst eins von Überwasser........... 


      

   


Wer traut sich noch außer Werner natürlich..............

Der läuft außer Konkurrenz


----------



## Digicat (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Servus

Na Ihr zwei macht ja geniale Unterwasserfotos  
Wenn ich irgend einmal Wasser in meinem Teich habe und Fische drinnen, probier ich das auch mal :smoki .

@ Olaf: Ich habe einmal dein letztes Bild bearbeitet um den "grauschleier" zu beseitigen.
 

Gefällt es Dir ?


----------



## Olli.P (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Helmut,


Jo, sieht doch so viel besser aus....


Kannst bei den anderen ja auch machen....... 




















Neee, war nur Spaß, es wird wohl doch mal allmählich Zeit das ich mich mehr mit der Materie beschäftige.

Die Mittel hab ich ja.... 

Es fehlt eben nur noch ein wenig die Zeit und das letzte bisschen Interesse 

Aber hab ja in 5 Tagen 2 Wochen Urlaub, mal was sich da so machen lässt


----------



## Digicat (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Servus Olaf

Ich habe mir da einen Workflow angeeignet:

Nach dem aufspielen der Bilder auf den PC, sehe ich sie mir im Schnelldurchgang durch. Wenn sich ein "besonderes" herauskristallisiert, bearbeite ich das gleich (je nachdem was ich damit vorhabe). So brauchst net viel Zeit um Bilder gleich hier hochzuladen.

Obwohl ich sagen muß, ich bearbeite nicht alle Bilder, sondern nur die "Ausgewählten". Alle anderen werden nur auf der Festplatte archiviert.


----------



## Olli.P (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Helmut,

das mit dem Schnelldurchgang mach ich auch 

Da wird dann ausgesucht welches ich Hochlade. Dann wird die Bildgröße geändert. 
Dann das Bild in einem extra 800x600 Ordner abgespeichert, so dass ich immer noch die unveränderte Originaldatei auf der Platte habe:smoki 

Und dann kommt der Haken, die Nachbearbeitung. Darum hab ich mir noch nie so richtig Gedanken gemacht weil alle Bilder die ich auf Papier bannen lassen habe, waren vom Anbieter nach bearbeitet worden. Und damit waren wir bislang immer sehr zufrieden 

Aber wenn ich mich da mal richtig reingehängt habe, könnte sich das evtl. auch sehr schnell ändern, mit der Zufriedenheit.......


----------



## Inken (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

 Ich hab`s auch versucht..

Hallo Werner und Olaf!

Ich staune jedesmal wieder über eure tollen Unterwasseraufnahmen! Bersonders die Art und Weise, wie ihr die Fotos macht, finde ich total genial! 

Irgendwie ließ mir das keine Ruhe.. 

In Ermangelung eines Aquariums habe ich mir also heute Abend eine dicke, bauchige Vase und unsere Taschenkamera geschnappt (beides nicht mit eurer Ausrüstung zu vergleichen ) und habe dann den Krug nebst Cam im Teich versenkt!

Herausgekommen ist dies:

        

Ich verspreche auch, es nie wieder zu tun :beeten  und hoffe, euch ein wenig zum Lachen gebracht zu haben!


----------



## Olli.P (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Inken,


   

Ich bewundere dich für deinen Mut die Bilder aus einer Vase heraus zu machen 

Nimm dir Morgen 'nen 10er oder 20er, geh in die nächste Zoohandlung und kaufe dir ein kleines Aquarium, 10 oder 15L 

Und dann versenkst du dieses nochmal mit der Cam im Teich und drückst den Auslöser.

Du wirst sehen in einem einem Glasgefäß mit einer geraden Fläche gibbet gute Bilder...... 

Hier liegt der Knackpunkt wie man sieht, an dem gebogenen Glas........ 

Ach ja, und Blitz abschalten nicht vergessen


----------



## Inken (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Olaf!

 Vielleicht tu ich`s wirklich!  

Ihr müsst mir dann nur noch verraten, wie ihr es schafft, dass die Fische so freundlich in die Kamera schauen  !

Spaß macht es ja wirklich!


----------



## wp-3d (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Inken, Hallo Olli

Ich finde es klasse, jetzt wird´s ansteckend! 
Inken arbeitet von Anfang in der Profiliga, mit Spezialobjektiven ( Blumenvase) 
Meine Fische schaun auch nicht immer in die Cam.
Ich knippse einfach drauf los und wenn ich Glück habe, ist bei zehn Bildern ein brauchbares.


----------



## simon (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

hallo werner
mal ne kurze bitte
ich hab mir schon viele fotos von dir angesehn,aber leider noch nie eine teichtotale gesehn.
könntest du das mal machen bitte?
würd mich sehr freuen
gruss simon


----------



## wp-3d (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



			
				simon schrieb:
			
		

> hallo werner
> mal ne kurze bitte
> ich hab mir schon viele fotos von dir angesehn,aber leider noch nie eine teichtotale gesehn.
> könntest du das mal machen bitte?
> ...



Hi Simon

Siehe in mein öffentliches Profil, dort befindet sich das Teichprofilbild, 
und in der Signatur sind zwei Links zu meinen Alben, dort sollte auch das eine oder andere zu finden sein.


----------



## Olli.P (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi,




			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm dir Morgen 'nen 10er oder 20er, geh in die nächste Zoohandlung und kaufe dir ein kleines Aquarium, 10 oder 15L



Und........ 



			
				Pima schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht tu ich`s wirklich!







Hast du ein  Aquarium gekauft..


----------



## Olli.P (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi,

ich war dann mal wieder so frei.....

Diese sind ein wenig nachgearbeitet:

1.  2.  3. 

4.  5. 


Diese sind so wie geknipst....
6.  7. 

welche sind nu besser oder schlechter

Wobei mir die Lichtspiegelungen der Sonne im Bild Nr. 6 recht gut gefallen...


----------



## Inken (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Olaf!

Deine Aufnahmen sind wieder klasse!  

Die Jungs scheinen sich an das Shooting zu gewöhnen, werfen sich schon richtig in Pose!  

Der Koi auf Bild 7 sieht aus, wie ein silberner Kettenanhänger, wow!  

Bild 6 ist sehr interessant durch das Lichtspiel und den Schattenwurf, aber ich glaube, wenn du es noch etwas nachdunkelst, kommt das noch besser zur Geltung! 

 Super Foddos!


----------



## wp-3d (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Olaf Hallo Inken

Bevor ihr jetzt hier die Lorbeeren abräumt, schiebe ich schnell noch ein paar Bilder vom letzten Monat nach.


----------



## Olli.P (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Wänäääää,

du läufst jetzt ausser Konkurrenz 

Und den gelben von Bild 3 nehm ich mit wenn ich komme......


----------



## wp-3d (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Wänäääää,
> 
> du läufst jetzt ausser Konkurrenz
> 
> Und den gelben von Bild 3 nehm ich mit wenn ich komme......



Hi Olli

o Mann, bin ich jetzt raus? 

Ich hatte doch geschrieben, die Bilder waren vom letzten Monat.
Den Gelben hatten wir letzten Sonntag in der Pfanne. :smoki


----------



## Olli.P (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Werner,



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> o Mann, bin ich jetzt raus?
> 
> Ich hatte doch geschrieben, die Bilder waren vom letzten Monat.




Eben, egal wann du die Bilder machst, deine sind immer perfekt... 

Deine Unterwasserfotos sind bislang eben das Maß aller dinge ......

Und du siehst ja, ansonsten traut sich eben immer noch keiner........ 

Inken arbeitet noch ein bisserl dran, aber ich denke mal sie wird dann demnächst auch noch tolle Bilder hier einstellen


Und wenn der gelbe bei meinem Besuch wirklich wech iss dann gibet......


----------



## Inken (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Werner, Hallo Olaf!


Ich konnt´s ja wieder nicht lassen..  

Der nichtsahnende Betrachter wird denken: ´Was hat die Frau bloß geraucht?? ´ :crazy 

Dabei bin ich nun von der Blumenvase auf den Saftkrug umgestiegen! 

Außerdem war der dicke Frederick im Wasser, der musste herhalten!  

       


  Aber wenn man die Wasseroberfläche von unten betrachten möchte, ist so ein oller Krug schon genial! Die Spiegelung irritiert anfangs, dabei ist der obere Frosch das Spiegelbild des unteren... :drunk

 

 Okay, okay... ich lass es besser ! Demnächst dann wirklich nur noch mit Aquarium! 

Und zur Beruhigung der Augen schauen wir uns schnell nochmal Werners Bilder an!


----------



## Conny (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Inken,

mach doch bitte, bitte weiter mit Deinen Versuchen   Ich habe mich noch nicht getraut


----------



## koimen (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Teichfanatiker

Hab's am Sonntag auch mal versucht........muss auch gleich sagen komme nicht an meine Vorgänger ran wo "gerade Gläser" zum eintauchen genommen haben.

Werner läuft in seiner eigenen Kategorie "Oberliga"!! Olaf hat seine Koi's besser dressiert  für fotografieren......Inken ist wiederum in der Kunstszene-Kategorie!

Meine Kamera ist eine DigiCam Cybershot 5Megapixel......kommt sicher an die Grenze für solche Spässchen mit mir.........Plus das ich ankämpfen musste gegen das Wasser eindringen parallel beim fotografieren.




Das erste Foto.......von denen wo man einigermassen  etwas erkennt

 

auf dem 2ten sind doch noch mehere von meinen Jungs drauf aber leider wieder auf Distanz.......haben noch etwas Angst hehehe.....beim fressen sind sie aber immer anders......wie auch sonst kommen sie immer zur Hand.....habe wohl zuwenig Bestechungsfutter gegeben als Lohn fürs modeln  

 

Auf dem Vergleichsfoto von ausserhalb sieht man wie das Wasser eigentlich klar wirkt bis auf den Grund..........muss wohl sicher noch an der Technik mit Licht etc. üben....

 

Das beste Unterwasserbild von der Schärfe und Klarheit ist folgendes....  

 

.......leider kein Koi drauf hehehe

Mein bestes Bild allgemein vom letzten Sonntag; Kohaku auf dem Baum


----------



## klaus e (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Nun gut, es geht um's Ganze!:evil 
Das Teil ist bestellt, und dann steige ich auch in der Liga der UW-Fotografie ein.:smoki 

Werner und Olli: Zieht euch warm an 
Ach so, muss vorher noch den Teich vergrößern von wegen Tiefgang und manövrieren...:__ nase 
Aber nix für ungut, tolle Bilder
LG
Klaus E


----------



## Olli.P (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Klaus,


      

der ist gut. Hast du im Lotto gewonnen?? Wie groß ist denn das U-Boot 

Dann sollten wir uns wohl demnächst nicht wundern wenn da plötzlich jemand Clownfische und andere Meeresbewohner im Teich hat......


----------



## klaus e (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Olaf,
das Ding bauen Holländer. :smoki 
Gibt's für eine und für zwei Personen. Das Einmannboot ist 2,78 m lang, 1,84 m breit und 1,83 m hoch und kann bis 50 m tauchen. 
Getaucht würde es in meinem Teich also locken nen halben Meter rausschauen. 
Mehr Infos für den geneigten Interessenten gibt's unter :
www.uboatworx.com
Viel Spaß und blubbblubb 
Klaus E


----------



## Olli.P (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Klaus,



			
				klaus e schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, muss vorher noch den Teich vergrößern von wegen Tiefgang und manövrieren...:__ nase
> LG
> Klaus E



Ich wünsche dir frohes, munteres schaufeln.... 

Und stell Bilder ein, wenn du in dem Loch verschunden bist.......... 

In diesem Sinne:


Schüpp, Schüpp Hurraaaaaaaaa


----------



## klaus e (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

He,
wieso verschwunden? 
Magst du mich nicht, von wegen UW-Foto-Konkurrenz??? 
Ihr habt doch mit der Aufrüstung angefangen 
Aber, ok, vieleicht bestell ich das Teil wieder ab. Meine Frau bekäme eh die Krise, wenn sie von den U-Boot-tauglichen Erweiterungsplänen Wind bekäme ...:smoki 
Grüße
Klaus E

PS: Auf "Tauchfahrt" geh ich demnächst aber dennoch, wohl zunächst mit 'ner Glasschüssel (Aquarium). Ich halt euch informiert.


----------



## Olli.P (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Klaus,



> Das Einmannboot ist 2,78 m lang, 1,84 m breit und 1,83 m hoch und kann bis 50 m tauchen.



ich meine von wegen Tauchtiefe und so....... 

Wenn du deinen Teich tiefer machen willst, brauchste da bei 2,50m nicht aufhören wenn das U-Boot eine Tauchtiefe von 50m hat. Wir wollen das dann doch schließlich voll ausreizen oder


----------



## wp-3d (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo an alle

Die Bilder werden immer besser. 
Die Ausrüstungen aber immer Abenteuerlicher. 

Ich bin gespannt was noch alles kommt. 

Nach meiner gestrigen Teichsäuberung wieder ein Paar neue Bilder.
Vor 24 Std. währe es nichts geworden. Siehe hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=158937#post158937


----------



## Inken (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

 zusammen!

:freu  Ich hab jetzt ein Aquarium! :freu

         

So, und nun geh ich die Kamera föhnen..


Kari: Tolle Bilder !!  Du züchtest nun auch fliegende Koi?  

Werner: wieder einmal unglaublich!!


----------



## klaus e (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Olli,
ich geb' dir Recht: Wänää ist ganz und gar und so was von voll AUSSER KONKURRENZ! DAS GEHT GAR NICHT! Der benutzt doch Domestos...:evil 
Aber auch dich möchte ich bitten, Nachsicht zu üben. Mein Teich ist deshalb so tief wie er tief ist, weil die Sole auf bestem Taunus-Quarzit ruht - unverrückbar! 
Tiefer geht nur mit Plastiksprengstoff neuester Bauart. Noch ein aber: Ich mag die kleine Siedlung im Vordertaunus, ich mag sogar meine Nachbarn (ok, ok, nicht alle gleich doll), aber wenn ich auf 65 m Tiefe gehe (von wegen ausreizen!), bleibt hier ansonsten kein Stein auf dem anderen...:smoki  Und dann bin ich ja fast auch schon wieder unten im Tal in Wiesbaden ...
Wie gesagt, ich habe die Bestellung storniert.
Und noch ein ABER: Wenn die Bandscheibe wieder Ruhe gibt, lege ich los. Das ist Versprechen und Drohung zugleich. 
'n schönen n'Abend noch wünscht allen Teich- und Foto-:crazy 
Klaus E
den z.Z. der Rücken plagt...


----------



## Conny (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo,

das ist ja unglaublich , was Ihr da so alles macht 
Hat sich der Einkauf aber gelohnt! Inken


----------



## Inken (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

 

Danke, Conny!


----------



## wp-3d (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Kari

Das Bild Nr. 3 finde ich schon sehr gut. 

In einem großen Teich können die Fische eine grössere Distanz halten.
Ich denke, da sich im Wasser feinste Schwebepartikel befinden, ist es auf großer Entfernung schon schwerer gute Bilder zu bekommen. 

Ich bin auch kein Profi und habe nur eine normale Kompaktcam.


----------



## wp-3d (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Inken

Toll 

Was sagen Frosch und Fische, das du ihnen jetzt mit neuester Technik auf die Pelle rückst? 

Ich hatte heute auch schon an eine Vase gedacht, habe leider nichts gefunden. 
Das werde ich auch einmal versuchen. 


@ an alle, vielen Dank für die Komplimente


----------



## Inken (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

  Danke!


----------



## Olli.P (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Inken,




			
				Pima schrieb:
			
		

> :freu  Ich hab jetzt ein Aquarium! :freu



Sind doch schon Top Bilder  


also das geht nun wirklich nicht...... 

Wenn du das nächste mal mit dem AQ zum Teich gehst klatsch mal schön die Hände......


----------



## Inken (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

 

 Jepp, mach ich!


----------



## Olli.P (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi,

ich war dann mal wieder so frei
Bilder von Heute...... 

     

     

Wobei ich meine, die ohne Sonneneinstrahlung sind immer noch die besten 
oder.........


----------



## klaus e (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Olli und die anderen UW-Fanatiker,
bin gerade in Oberbayern zu Gange und Toppe das morgen und Freitag mit Oberösterreich.. (nix für ungut Willi..)
Ich kann also momentan meine angedrohte Offensive nicht in die Tat umsetzen, aber zu deiner Anmerkung zur direkten Soneneinstrahlung kann ich aus Erfahrung etwas sagen: Du hast vollkommen Recht!
Blauer Himmel sieht auf Fotos imer g**l aus, bereitet bei vernünftigen Bildern aber auch stets Probleme: Schlagschatten, Spitzlichter usw., usf.
Deshalb fotografiere ich gerne in der Früh oder gegen Abend, am liebsten noch mit etwas Bewölkung. Dann sind die Farbkontraste nicht so grass und auch die Farbtemperatur liegt mir eher.
Nächste Woche tauch ich ab, vorausgesetzt, das Thermometer taut endlich auf. Und dann aber, so was von aber aber auch...
LG
Klaus E


----------



## wp-3d (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo

Bilder von Heute, endlich auch bei Sonnenschein.


----------



## Olli.P (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Leute,

Er nu wieder.........

Sag mal Werner was haste gemacht das die Heute auf einigen Bildern alle Abgehauen sind  

Haste mal nicht gefüttert :__ nase


Sind die Sauer......


----------



## A6er (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Also ich bin echt immer wieder erstaunt, wie klar bei Werner das Wasser ist  
Mann meint gerade, es wäre gar kein Wasser drin...


----------



## Olli.P (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Rüdiger,

jepp das Wasser ist so klar das man meinen könnte das sind Fotomontagen  

Aber ich werde das wohl am WE überprüfen müssen und werde dann hier Bericht erstatten........


----------



## A6er (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rüdiger,
> 
> jepp das Wasser ist so klar das man meinen könnte das sind Fotomontagen
> 
> Aber ich werde das wohl am WE überprüfen müssen und werde dann hier Bericht erstatten........



Genau, 
überprüfe das mal.

Irgendwas geht da nicht mir rechten Dingen zu


----------



## wp-3d (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi ihr Dedektive  

Habe Gestern den ganzen Abend verschlafen.:evil 

Jetzt habt ihr mich durchschaut!  
Auf welchen Bild sind die Nylonbänder zu sehen. 

@ olli
Ich dachte, damit es keiner merkt, hänge ich sie einmal anders in den Teich ( Fluchtposition ). 
Jetzt weißt du leider schon vorher was dich erwartet, ich hätte sehr gern dein erstauntes Gesicht gesehen, am leeren Teich mit Kunststoffpflanzen und eingehängten Plastikfischen. 1


----------



## wp-3d (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo

Dank eines Postings von Werner https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=159368#post159368

Habe ich habe gerade das Geheimnis meiner gelungenen Bilder ergründet, es kommt von oli und nennt sich (oligotroph) 
Siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trophiensystem.
Wenn ich das richtig kapiert habe, nützt bei mir ein zusätzliches Biofiltersystem nichts mehr, da kein Futter mehr für Bakterien vorhanden ist.


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Werner,

also soweit würde ich nun nicht gehen und Deinen Teich (in Hinsicht auf den Nährstoffgehalt) mit einem Bergsee vergleichen zu wollen. 



> ...Oligotroph sind Gewässer mit wenig Nährstoffen und daher geringer organischer Produktion. Die geringe Phosphatzufuhr begrenzt das Pflanzen- und Algenwachstum. ...
> Das Gewässer ernährt nur eine geringe Masse an Fischen. ...


Quelle

Fällt Dir was auf? 


Ich denke, bei Dir stimmt einfach das Verhältnis zwischen Nährstoffeintrag und Nährstoffentzug (durch das starke Pflanzenwachstum und die relativ schnelle Entfernung der Exkremente).
Nährstoffarm hieße fast keinen Pflanzen... allein schon durch die Fütterung führst Du täglich/wöchentlich Nährstoffe in relativ großer Menge zu.

Und irgendwie schaffst Du es, dass Dein Wasser ziemlich farb- und schwebstofffrei (3x f?) ist.
Einige spekulieren schon, Du hättest uns einen Ozon-Reaktor verheimlicht.  :smoki


----------



## wp-3d (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Werner,
> 
> also soweit würde ich nun nicht gehen und Deinen Teich (in Hinsicht auf den Nährstoffgehalt) mit einem Bergsee vergleichen zu wollen.
> 
> ...



Hi Annett

Bevor ich dieses eingesetzt hatte, habe ich es mir schon vorher überlegt.
Es ist so, das Wasser ist bläulich, die Schwimmpflanzen, die in den letzten Jahren massig wuchsen, hatten sich schon letztes Jahr verabschiedet.
Algen gibt es seit Jahren nicht mehr.
Wenn ich jetzt nicht bald Dünger hinzufüge sieht es bald aus wie in einem klaren Bergsee, ohne Pflanzen.
Meinen Primitivfilter kennst du ja, dieser reicht aus um das verdaute Futter schnell aus dem Wasser zu bekommen.
Das bisschen, was sich eventuell noch zersetzt, reicht zur Zeit für die Pflanzen gerade zum überleben.
Das System wird nur noch hochgehalten, weil ich hinzufüttere und andere organische Schwebstoffe ins Wasser fallen.
Was ich von Technik halte, solltest du ja wissen !!!
Ein Teich ist ein Stück Natur und die lasse ich arbeiten. 
Da ich einen Teich mit Fischen habe, ist eine Pumpe und ein Dreckabscheider unerlässlich. Leider geht es nicht anders, sonst würde ich auch auf diese Technik verzichten.


----------



## wp-3d (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo

Hier Bilder, auf den das bläuliche Wasser zu erkennen ist ??? 
Oder habe ich etwas auf den Augen.  

Den schönen grünen Algenflaum auf der Folie gibt es auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Olli.P (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Leute,

hier ein paar neue Über- und Unterwasserfotos von Heute:

Überwasser:
     


Unter Wasser:


----------



## wp-3d (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Olli

Deine Schätzchen haben aber schöne Bonbon`s.


----------



## Olli.P (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Werner,


war ja klar, das du als Unterwasserfotoprofi dass sofort merkst..... 

Aber wenn man ehrlich ist, sieht man doch einen konkreten Unterschied, der wohl schon an den Bonbons liegt, oder bilde ich mir das nur ein


----------



## wp-3d (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Werner,
> 
> 
> war ja klar, das du als Unterwasserfotoprofi dass sofort merkst.....
> ...





Na warte noch ein paar Wochen, dann haste krasse Kontraste.


----------



## ---Torsten--- (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

tolle unterwasserbilder habt ihr da
besonders die von werner sind einfach nur spitze


----------



## Inken (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

  zusammen!

Habe heute einmal wieder mein Aquarium gebadet.  

       
       

  Für so schöne Bilder wie von Olli und Werner brauche ich wohl noch 
- eine neue Cam
- einen neuen Teich
- buntere Fische
- einen Fotokurs

Aber Spaß macht es auch so!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Sind doch klasse Bilder Inken   

*neidisch guck*


----------



## Inken (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

@ Uwe: danke!  

Dafür bekommst du auch gleich Nachschub...  

       

Die Fische haben sich abgeschminkt, Schluss für heute!

Gegen den Schlauch muss ich was unternehmen...


----------



## wp-3d (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Inken

Deine Bilder sind echt gut. 

Zur Zeit gibt es bei mir nichts besseres. 

Ich hatte vor vier Wochen meinen Teich gedüngt, jetzt gibt es Schwebstoffe ohne Ende und die Cam kann nicht mehr klar fokusieren.

Jetzt wachsen aber wieder die Pflanzen.


----------



## Inken (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

  zusammen!

Heute Abend habe ich meine neue Cam gebadet...   

Aber seht selbst:

           

Oder ganz ohne Fische:

     
(oder fast..)

Euch allen noch einen spannenden Fußballabend!


----------



## Rheno (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Ich gern ein Foto oder auch mehrere von den Sachen die ihr benutzt um unter wasser die Fotos zuschiessen.

Ich hab son kleines Glas Aquarium aber damit klappts nícht so


Renato


----------



## Inken (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Renato!

Ich brauche dafür nur ein kleines Aquarium und eine Kamera -auf dem Foto allerdings die meiner Tochter, weil meine hab´ich ja in der Hand  -

 

Der Blitz muss ausgeschaltet sein, sonst knipst man nur das Becken von innen und die Fische flüchten  . 

Jetzt drückst du das Aquarium samt Kamera vorsichtig unter die Wasseroberfläche: 
 

Immer munter drauflos schießen, irgendwann ist dann was Brauchbares dabei!

Versuch`s nochmal, noch ist es hell genug!


----------



## Rheno (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo, ja son ein Glasgefäß hab ich auch genutzt nur ist meines Schmaler und für meine Eos 350D einfach zuklein da muss ich mich wohl nach was neuem umschauen.

Danke für deine schöne Bildliche Darstellung Pima


----------



## koimen (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Unterwasser-Fotofreaks

Habe nun doch endlich auch bessere Fotos hingekriegt....!!! Beim ersten Versuch (siehe Seite 8 in diesem "Thread") war das Wasser noch ziemlich "Grün".

Das coole dran ist, habe diesmal ein normales Bonbonglas genommen , dann einfach unendlich viele Fotos mit der  kleinen DigiCam und aussortieren....

Die Bilder;

Tüpfli (Kohaku) kommt interessiert näher...
 

  

  

  

 

:cu


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Tolle Bilder  muss ich auch unbedingt mal versuchen.

Aber warum ziehen deine Kois alle die Mundwinkel nach unten, schlechte Laune ?


----------



## wp-3d (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Kari

Nu hast du mich eingeholt. 

Tolle Bilder    

Klasse Wasser


----------



## koimen (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Kari
> 
> Nu hast du mich eingeholt.
> 
> ...


 Hallo Werner..Eingeholt......aber sicher nicht überholt.....dafür fehlt noch das spezielle U-Foto 
........ja es kommt wirklich auf das Wasser an!! Wie auch die Sonne hat nicht direkt hineingestrahlt....nur Blitz und Wolkenverhangenes Wetter. 



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Bilder  muss ich auch unbedingt mal versuchen.
> 
> Aber warum ziehen deine Kois alle die Mundwinkel nach unten, schlechte Laune ?


 Hallo Uwe......meine Koi sind sich noch nicht gewohnt so fotografiert zu werden. Muss sie noch besser aufs modeln trimmen  .....werde in dieser Hinsicht auf DAS U-Foto trainieren.

Das Bonbonglas für unter Wasser.....
 

Mein grösstes Problem ist aber das die koi sich nicht bewegen beim Föteln!! (Sony Cybershot 5MegaPixels) Bzw. meine DigiCam hat keine Sportfotografie einstellung (Habe Anleitung nicht mehr). Dadurch sind sehr viele Fotos verschwommen (Koi im Hintergrund) wie dieses oder natürlich noch stärker.....
 

:cu


----------



## chromis (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Kari,

hier gibt's deine Bedienungsanleitung:
http://support.sony-europe.com/manuals/manuals.aspx?site=odw_de_DE

Das Problem wird aber nicht an der zu langen Belichtungszeit liegen(sonst wären die Fische im Vordergrund auch unscharf), sondern an der zu geringen Tiefenschärfe.


----------



## Inken (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo!  

Ich habe wieder bäuchlings am Teich gelegen  .​
     
   
Und hier der einzige Nachkomme unserer Bande:
   

Die kleine Truppe wird schon viel zutraulicher  , habe sie mit Futter bestochen.. 

Viele Grüße,
Inken​


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Ganz große Klasse Inken


----------



## Joachim (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Inken,

das Letzte Bild deiner Serie find ich besonders  , wegen der Luftblasen vom Fisch ...


----------



## Inken (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

  Danke!

 Den kleinen Schwarzen habe ich beim Rülpsen erwischt..


----------



## wp-3d (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Inken 

Wie immer sehr schöne Bilder. 

Habe auch einmal etwas neues, von meinen Minifischen. 

     

Weitere Bilder und Beschreibung der Notropis Chrosomus
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18044


----------



## nihoeda (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

_Hallöschen ihr Lieben ,

nun will ich auch mal mit hier rein 
heute kam das kleine Päckchen von Pimp meine Kamera  hier an und los ging es und das sind die Ergebnisse_


----------



## wp-3d (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Nicole



Willkommen bei den Unterwasserknippsern!

Bilder sind sehr gut gelungen. 

Fische sind prächtig, Wasser ist klar, alles in allen sehr Gut.  







.


----------



## Albedo (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Tauchfotografen ;-)

Habe diesen Thread vor kurzem entdeckt, und muss sagen, da sind viele gute Bilder dabei.  
Vor allem wenn man bedenkt mit welchen Hilfsmitteln (Gläser, etc) hier gearbeitet wird, hätte ich mir nicht gedacht. 

Jetzt möchte auch mal ein paar meiner Bilder zeigen  
Bei mir gibt es aber keine Fische, nur Pflanzen und so 
Ich habe es etwas leichter beim Unterwasserfotografieren, habe noch meine Canon S1 mit UW-Gehäuse  
Man kann damit alle Funktionen bedienen.

Die Bilder entstanden 2006, da war das Wasser superklar.
Mal sehen wie es heuer weitergeht, bis vor kurzem war ja nur grüne Suppe, seit letzter Woche endlich wieder Besserung in Sicht.

      
     

Grüße aus Wien
Albert


----------



## Kareem (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

SUPER Bilder.....die Pflanzen sceinen auch Prima zu wachsen..
Sagmal...wie krigst du die Pflanzen so toll hin und GLEICHZEITIG das Wasser so klar???


----------



## katja (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

hallo!

@albert: wo sind denn die algen auf den foddos?


----------



## Albedo (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo und Danke!

@Katja
Ich habe ein neues Wundermittel entdeckt, Wasser Super Klar Fix.
Mittel rein am nächsten Tag war nix mehr mit Algen....   :__ nase :nase :nase 

Das war nur ein Scherz    

Da schreibe ich diesen supertollen Text im vorigen Thread, und du liest ihn nicht  

Die Bilder entstanden 2006  
Sie entstanden vor der großen Hitze im Sommer, danach war das Wasser auch wieder etwas grüner.
In diesem Jahr hätte ich sehr früh fotografieren müssen, als der Teich gerade aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht ist. Dann kam ja die Reinigung, und dann war schluss mit klarer Sicht.

Das grüne Wasse hat sich in der Zwischenzeit aber gebessert, man kann bald wieder einen ganzen Meter tief sehen. Bin auch über kleine Erfolge froh, den alles ist besser als die extrem grüne Suppe die ich noch vor 3 Wochen hatte.

@Kareem
Wie weiter oben im Text.
Da der Teich noch sehr jung ist (3 Jahre), ist er noch relativ zappelig (nenn ich mal so), ab 25 Grad beanspruchen die Algen gleich mal den Teich für sich, und die Nährstoffe werden teilweise nicht schnell genug abgebaut.
Klares Wasser ist an heißen Tagen eher ungewöhnlich - noch (hoffe ich :beeten )
Die Bilder entstanden noch bei geringeren Temperaturen so bei 18-19 Grad, die Pflanzen hatten gerade ihren ersten Wachstumsschub hinter sich.
Deshalb sieht das alles so toll aus


----------



## katja (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



			
				Albedo schrieb:
			
		

> Da schreibe ich diesen supertollen Text im vorigen Thread, und du liest ihn nicht



doch!  hab ich gelesen




			
				Albedo schrieb:
			
		

> Sie entstanden vor der großen Hitze im Sommer, danach war das Wasser auch wieder etwas grüner. Die Bilder entstanden noch bei geringeren Temperaturen so bei 18-19 Grad, die Pflanzen hatten gerade ihren ersten Wachstumsschub hinter sich.
> Deshalb sieht das alles so toll aus



hab ich alles verstanden, aber................


 bei uns war das NIE so komplett ohne algen, egal zu welcher jahreszeit oder temperaturen


----------



## Albedo (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Ah, sorry, so war das gemeint von dir, ich dachte du beziehst dich auf den Thread von mir  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17151
:sorry 

Vielleicht liegt es daran das alles noch so neu war, und damals war ich auch noch recht penibel, und habe oft Algen entfernt.
Aber wenn man genau hinsieht, dann findet man auf den Steinen ein paar Algenbatzen.
Falls du Schwebealgen meinst, Trübung bzw. grünliche Färbung, ja da weis ich auch nicht so recht.
Also von Herbst über Winter bis zum Frühling konnte ich bisher fast immer bis zum Boden (2 Meter tief) sehen, fast wie im Aquarium  

Jetzt sieht unser Teich schon anders aus, ich könnte jetzt kein Foto machen, wo nicht irgendwo eine Algenstückchen wäre.
Und mehr als 1 Meter Sichttiefe geht momentan auch nicht


----------



## Kareem (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Ich heul einfach mal mit


----------



## Barbor (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



			
				Albedo schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, sorry, so war das gemeint von dir, ich dachte du beziehst dich auf den Thread von mir  http://www.hobby-Und mehr als 1 Met...ns 20 cm tief schauen.:(
> 
> Lieben Gruß ulli


----------



## Albedo (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Ja Ulli, das hatte ich vor 3 Wochen auch
Ich muss aber dazusagen das Dank des Wetters die Temperatur im Teich wieder auf 20 Grad gesunken ist.

Ich glaube ich bin noch immer zu penibel      

Aber Leute jetzt kommts.
Unser übernächster Nachbar, hat einen etwa 15 Meter langen, etwa 5-8 Meter breiten und 2 Meter tiefen Teich seit etwa 4 Jahren,
und er hat seit Wochen so klares Wasser das man immer den Grund gut sehen kann (also nicht glasklar aber trotzdem sehr gut) und das trotz Hitze.
       2   - der Neid soll mich fressen.

Grüße aus Wien
Albert


----------



## Barbor (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

[        2   - der Neid soll mich fressen.

Grüße aus Wien
Albert[/QUOTE]

Hallo Albert 

das kann ich gut verstehen . Ein guter Freund von uns hat auch gaaaanz klares Wasser. Immer wenn wir bei ihm sind werd ich richtig neidisch.

Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## Marlene (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



> Hallo 1m Sichtweite ist doch gut, ich kann im Moment nur höchstens 20 cm tief schauen.



und ich dachte, das wäre nur bei uns so 
ich heule einfachmal mit, vielleicht hilft es ja 

aber die Bilder sind super 


Liebe Grüße
Marlene mit dem trüben Teich


----------



## Dr.J (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Boah, 

sind das geile Bilder


----------



## Annett (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi,

an alle die unter "grünem Wasser" leiden - besorgt Euch eine große Ladung __ Hornkraut=__ Hornblatt http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raues_Hornblatt, bindet immer ein paar Stengel an einen Stein und rein in den Tiefwasserbereich.
Mit etwas Glück wird es noch dieses Jahr klar, wenn nicht, dann nächstes Jahr bestimmt.

Bei mir ist das Wasser seit einigen Wochen nicht mehr grünlich - dafür sieht man jetzt die Schwebteilchen, die der Biotec wohl nicht so recht packt.  
Das Hornkraut, dass die Wasseroberfläche erreicht hat, knipse ich ab und versenke es an einer anderen Stelle erneut. 

Gegen Schwebstoffe und wühlende Karpfenverwandte hilft es aber nur bedingt.


----------



## Albedo (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

@Annett
Nach euren Ratschlägen habe ich mir ein paar Pflanzen gekauft, vor allem __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut.
Jetzt wo ich wieder mehr sehen kann, habe ich festgestellt das die Pflanzen inzwischen schon ganz gut gewachsen sind.
Jetzt wird dem Nährstoffüberschuß der Kampf angesagt 2


----------



## Inken (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Dann dürfen wir bald mit neuen Foddos rechnen?


----------



## Albedo (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Mal sehen, am Samstag soll es bei uns schön werden 

 , vielleicht kühle ich mich und meine Kamera im Teich mal ab


----------



## Albedo (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Murphy lässt grüßen.
Wetter schön, Wasser relativ gut, ich habe etwas Zeit, es könnte nichts im Wege stehen, doch ... Ausfall wegen technischen Gebrechen der Kamera - meine Emotionslaufbahn -->     c  

Also aktuelle Bilder verschieben sich leider etwas 

Grüße
Albert


----------



## Albedo (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Leute.

Habe nun die Schwierigkeiten überwunden, und ein paar neue Fotos gemacht.
 Jetzt wo es so kühl bei uns war, ist das Wasser noch besser geworden  

Sind alles eher Nahaufnahmen, fast schon Makros.

       

Und wer sich manchmal fragt, wohin die Rückeschwimmer verschwunden sind, hier der Grund  :
 
Unter dem Blatt auf der Lauer...  

Besonders witzig finde ich dieses Bild von unten nach oben fotografiert.
Es ist fast nicht erkennbar das sich zwischen Vorder- und Hintergrund noch die Wasseroberfläche befindet.
 


Gute Nacht und viele Grüße
Albert


----------



## wp-3d (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Albert

Klasse Bilder  






.


----------



## ron (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Also wirklich Albert!

ganz grosse klasse. Wirkt teilweise fast futuristisch. Wenn man nicht wüsste, dass sie unter Wasser aufgenommen sind, würde man beim 4. Bild echt anfangen zu überlegen was das ist.

 

Viele Grüsse

Ron


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Freunde,

hab heute erstmals die Serienfotofunktion der 
wasserdichten Olympus im Teich ausprobiert  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## chromis (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi,

bei der Hitze liegt man nicht am Teich sondern am Baggersee  und hat die Kompaktknipse samt Gehäuse dabei


----------



## Olli.P (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi,



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> bei der Hitze liegt man nicht am Teich sondern am Baggersee und hat die Kompaktknipse samt Gehäuse dabei



anscheinend nicht  


Bei 285 neuen Beiträgen innerhalb von gut 26 Stunden, frag ich mich:

_
Wie heiß muss es noch werden damit ihr nich den ganzen Tag am Rechner hängt._


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 285 neuen Beiträgen innerhalb von gut 26 Stunden, frag ich mich:
> 
> _
> Wie heiß muss es noch werden damit ihr nich den ganzen Tag am Rechner hängt._



Falsch, Olli, die Frage muss lauten:

*Wie kühl muss es werden, damit Ihr Euch wieder nach draussen traut?*

Lieben Gruß
Else, 
die heute im Büro die gleiche Temperatur wie am Teich hatte - 31° C


----------



## Olli.P (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Leuts,

habe endlich auch mal wieder so einigermaßen verwendbare Unterwasserfotos hinbekommen.....


----------



## Black1 (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Olli

Schöne Bilder. 

Aber sag mal? Wie verhinderst Du, daß der Kies in den Ba geht??


----------



## Olli.P (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hi Jürgen,


gar nicht............ 

Der Kies war ursprünglich nur im flacheren Bereich im Vordergrund eingebracht.
Den Rest haben meine Koi erledigt. :evil 

Da geh ich dann ab und an hin und sauge den mit 'nem Teichschlammsauger am BA ab und gut iss.

Oder ich mache die Schieber im PS zu, lass das Wasser rauspumpen und dann den BA-Schieber wieder auf. Dann kommt alles in der Nähe um und im BA von alleine in den PS.

Jedenfalls war der BA noch nicht verstopft.  

Du weißt ja, wer keine Arbeit hat, macht sich welche. 
Oder läßt sich welche machen.......


----------



## koimen (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Teichverrückte Fotografen......

Habs auch wieder mal versucht, hier das Ergebnis.

Erstes Bild ist die Unterwasserwelt mit
 Eingliederung der "Oberwasserwelt"
 

Das zweite zeigt meinen Doitsu Showa "Adolfo"..
..man sieht auch die Karpfenpocken an der Rückenflosse..
.ist aber trotzdem mein schönster im Teiche
 

Auf der dritten ist der immer vordrängelnde "Grauli" ein 
weiterer Doitsu aber Soragoi....im Hintergrund "Adolfo" mit den tieferliegenden Farbschicht in Schwarz wo 
hoffentlich mit den Jahren hervorkommt.
 

Viertes Bild; Mein "Clown"...Kikusui er sollte nun 
auch 3Jahre alt sein....habe einfach das Bauchgefühl 
das es einige Jahre mehr sein könnten, sieht auch ein 
wenig "alt aus auf diesem Bild 
 

Mein "Kleiner"....Ginrin Karashigoi, er ist nach "Grauli" 
auch immer zuvordest mit seiner "Gwunder-__ Nase". 
Er hat am meisten an Substanz und Wachstum in 
diesem Jahr zugelegt.....vielleicht auch ein Weibchen :beeten 
(Der Rest sind definitiv Männchen)
  
 Das mit Abstand beste Bild hat meinen Clown erwischt. 
Metallisch glänzend....Yes....hier sieht er auch nicht mehr so alt aus.


----------



## koimen (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Mitglieder

Habe von meiner *besseren Hälfte* ein tolles Geschenk bekommen!!!!
Eine OLYMPUS1030SW > Superklasse!!! Hatte bisher mit einer Cybershot und mit einem Konfitürenglas Unterwasserfotos geschossen.

Nun ist es viel einfacher mit der Kamera direkt rein......und ja die Fische müssen natürlich auch ruhig stehen. Habe heute mal einige gemacht.....hier die besten.

  

  

 

muss natürlich noch etwas üben....habe einfach auf auto diese geknipst und auch das Wasser ist eisig kalt.......freue mich schon jetzt auf die Sommerferien 2009......gehen an ein Riff mit tollen Fischen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Klasse Bilder  

Ich glaub ich weiß was ich mir von euch zu Weihnachten wünsche


----------



## toschbaer (29. März 2009)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallösche, 

#sehr schöne Bilder Kari, Olaf, Rainer und ...

Meine ersten Unterwasserbilder 

 

       

        

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Christine (29. März 2009)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Lob, Lob, Lob, Friedhelm!


----------



## wp-3d (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Friedhelm,

habe deine Bilder gerade entdeckt.


----------



## Inken (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*



wp-3d schrieb:


> habe deine Bilder gerade entdeckt.




 Ich auch! 

Hammer! Den Stör hast du wunderschön erwischt!


----------



## Robin S. (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo zusammen,


Wollte euch mal einen Film zeigen, den ich gemacht habe in unserem Teich. Mit einer Digitalkamera die wasserdicht ist bis 10m.

Drück mich fest


mfG Robin


----------



## HaMaKi (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Selten, mal einen Teich (-Film) aus dieser Perspektive zu sehen.

Robin das sieht klasse aus 

LG Marita


----------



## wp-3d (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo,

dieses Jahr ist hier noch nicht viel gelaufen.
Nun mal ein neues Video unter Wasser von den Regenbogenelritzen (Notropis chrosomus) im Extertaler Notropisbach.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG_K88Mc5Rg


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Habe leider keine Fisch,..

So sieht der Molch aber den __ Rückenschwimmer von unten   (bei mal schönen blauen Himmel )
   

mfG. Micha


----------



## Joachim (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo!

@Werner 
Klasse Video, vor allem die Qualität in HD ist super 

@Micha
Na das ist auch mal ne Perspektive für ein Unterwasserfoto  Des wär sicher auch was fürs Lexikon...


----------



## Olli.P (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Na,

dann will ich mal........ 

Die Bilder sind zwar nicht so der Hit, aber da war der neue ja auch erst gut 14 Tage fertich........... 


Hier die besten......


----------



## Joachim (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Moin Olli,

na von der Wassertrübung mal abgesehen - sinds doch klasse Fotos geworden. Ich glaube, wenn dein Teich wieder klar ist, werden wir tolle Fotos zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## shanana (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

ich habe gestern meine unterwasserkamera mal ins wasser gelegt.

erstaunlich, wie neugierig meine fische sind!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2ZCpc3jYVA


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Und was für eine Kamera hast Du?


----------



## shanana (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

eine olympus 720sw


----------



## wp-3d (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Freunde der Unterwasserfotos,

jetzt ein paar Bilder aus dem neuen Teich.


                   

der Teich von oben:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=291046#post291046





.


----------



## shanana (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

super bilder und super teich !!


----------



## idefix--211 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Mensch Werner, ich bin ja nun gar kein Koi-Fan, aber bei deinem Teich und diesen Prachtfischen, kommen sogar bei mir Begehrlichkeiten nach einem größeren gefluteten Grundstück auf. 

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## wp-3d (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo,

nach langer Zeit wieder einmal paar Fotos aus diesen Teich,https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22501.

     
     
 

.


----------



## olli74 (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Foto`s unter Wasser*

Hallo Werner,

sehr schöne Fische hast du. Ich habe es bei mir mit dem Fotografieren probiert, mit dem Erfolg, das sich meine Fische verstecken. Es ist schon beim Füttern so das sie erst zum Fressen hoch kommen wenn niemand am Teich steht. Was mache ich falsch? :?

LG

Jens


----------

